# Cant read .asx files



## shocfacter (Jan 14, 2006)

How do you get a mac to read .asx player files?  For that matter, how do you get it to read all other player files macs have trouble reading such as ones usually associated with a windows based player?


----------



## ra3ndy (Jan 14, 2006)

i don't know about asx, but most video files can be opened between mplayer & VLC

If i find something that specifically mentions .asx files, I'll post it here.


----------



## shocfacter (Jan 14, 2006)

thanks much


----------



## Cam (Jan 14, 2006)

I just dowloaded Flip4Mac which is a plug in for Quicktime that opens .WMV files. Microsoft announced this week they were dropping the Windows Media player for Mac but are sending everyone to this site. It is free and so far my testing says it works for these files. I also have mplayer, but my older version had stopped opening WMV files at some point.


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 15, 2006)

MPlayer and VLC are great for older files, but they can't decode WMV3 (WMP 9) video, which makes them useless for newer movies. Flip4Mac's codec handles WMV3 video, though, as does Windows Media Player (although it sucks). Flip4Mac's WMV Player is really good.


----------

